# Bayougougla Buck



## Flint Arrow (Nov 28, 2020)

I haven't posted in a long time but I wanted to share this one. Over the summer I made alot of flint points and made a couple of Bayougougla points. I just liked the profile of this type point. The design looked durable and screamed penetration. Also the hafting area looked very strong. I used a flake of non native jasper, it was the only jasper I had. I mounted it on my cane arrow with tapered fire tempered hickory foreshaft. I burnished the foreshaft to a slick compressed smoothness. The sinew wraps were very fine and smooth.  I was using a hickory bow that I cooked over a fire a couple hours. I also put a couple layers of sinew on the back. It was set back from back of handle 4" during the cooking process.  After tiller and break in it settled at over 3" of backset. The bow is 46 pounds at 24" very smooth and fast. A doe pulled the buck pass my brush blind at around 15 steps and the Bayougougla point did it's grim job. The arrow went thru the heart valve and hit the center of the far leg bone dead center. The crack I heard was the point exploding on the far leg bone. I saw the buck wobble at around 35 steps and went about 50 steps before going down for good. It was quick. It was a cool morning with a Northeast wind that was steady in my face. The blind was built last summer on a east west trail. One of those trails that is traveled by some deer most of the year. Pictures are of buck and point. The point with yellow before and after shot. And photo of my blind. I was very happy with the whole experience. Just wanted to share.


----------



## bear claw (Nov 28, 2020)

That's top notch right there. Congratulations.


----------



## Timberman (Nov 29, 2020)

That’s as cool as it gets! Congrats!


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 29, 2020)

Flint Arrow said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but I wanted to share this one. Over the summer I made alot of flint points and made a couple of Bayougougla points. I just liked the profile of this type point. The design looked durable and screamed penetration. Also the hafting area looked very strong. I used a flake of non native jasper, it was the only jasper I had. I mounted it on my cane arrow with tapered fire tempered hickory foreshaft. I burnished the foreshaft to a slick compressed smoothness. The sinew wraps were very fine and smooth.  I was using a hickory bow that I cooked over a fire a couple hours. I also put a couple layers of sinew on the back. It was set back from back of handle 4" during the cooking process.  After tiller and break in it settled at over 3" of backset. The bow is 46 pounds at 24" very smooth and fast. A doe pulled the buck pass my brush blind at around 15 steps and the Bayougougla point did it's grim job. The arrow went thru the heart valve and hit the center of the far leg bone dead center. The crack I heard was the point exploding on the far leg bone. I saw the buck wobble at around 35 steps and went about 50 steps before going down for good. It was quick. It was a cool morning with a Northeast wind that was steady in my face. The blind was built last summer on a east west trail. One of those trails that is traveled by some deer most of the year. Pictures are of buck and point. The point with yellow before and after shot. And photo of my blind. I was very happy with the whole experience. Just wanted to share.


You earned that deer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2020)

Mighty nice, Thad. That point did what it was designed to do. Good shooting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2020)

About as good as it gets!


----------



## kwayne (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice work, great story, and nice buck!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 29, 2020)

I am in awe.  Congratulations.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 29, 2020)

That's awesome man.


----------



## Railroader (Nov 29, 2020)

Serious hat tip...for real.


----------



## tad1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Awesome experience, thanks for sharing 
     JT


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 29, 2020)

WOW! What a great job. I'm amazed


----------



## dtala (Nov 30, 2020)

fine knapping an a fine buck, congrats on both.


----------



## bany (Nov 30, 2020)

I don’t get on this thread much but glad I did today! That’s excellent and a great buck! Congratulations


----------



## Ga Waters (Nov 30, 2020)

All of the above! Congradulations.


----------



## Mike 65 (Nov 30, 2020)

Very impressive!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 30, 2020)

That’s doing it the hard way.. congrats , sir.


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2020)

Very well done , congrats !


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 30, 2020)

That rocks!


----------



## GrayG (Dec 23, 2020)

That is a nice buck and some fine points. I plan to do some ground hunting myself next season.


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 25, 2020)

You might be cool but you will never be as cool as @Flint Arrow making an arrow, a bow and an arrowhead to kill a very nice buck. Outstanding.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2021)

That is beyond cool! Great Buck! Those points look wicked


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2021)

It don't get no better than that!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 21, 2021)

Doesn't get any better than that. Fine looking points. Enjoyed the story, hard work well rewarded. Congrats!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> It don't get no better than that!








nrh0011 said:


> Doesn't get any better than that. Fine looking points. Enjoyed the story, hard work well rewarded. Congrats!



I'll say it again, It don't get no better than that!


----------

